# Getting turkey breast to room temperature?



## Julio (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

After I brought home turkey breast from the supermarket I put it in the fridge until this morning then I took it out and put it in a water bath to finish defrosting. The water temp and the turkey breast is 41 degrees so I removed it from the water to get it to room temperature. What would be the proper way to get the turkey breast to room temperature?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2011)

Why are you getting it to room temp?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 24, 2011)

Keep it in the waterbath, but change the water frequently.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2011)

Julio said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!
> 
> After I brought home turkey breast from the supermarket I put it in the fridge until this morning then I took it out and put it in a water bath to finish defrosting. The water temp and the turkey breast is 41 degrees so I removed it from the water to get it to room temperature. *What would be the proper way to get the turkey breast to room temperature*?


 
Lower your room's temperature by about 30 degrees.

( Somebody had to say it  )


----------



## Julio (Nov 24, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Why are you getting it to room temp?



I don't want the outside done before the inside is completly done.

Should I use warm water or keep it in cold water?

The "Using Your Thermapen" booklet says to keep the water at 41 degrees. I know once the turkey starts to cook it will kill all bacteria but I'm just want to be on the safe side.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't worry about room temp for the turkey.  It's not important.  If it's fully thawed, put it in the fridge until ready to roast.  If you refrigerate it uncovered, the skin will dry out and result in a crispier skin on the finished product.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 24, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Lower your room's temperature by about 30 degrees.
> 
> ( Somebody had to say it  )



 Pac!!


It's really not necessary, to get it to room temp. Julio.  Now if we were talking about the recipe "No Peekie Roast Beefy" for a standing rib roast, that's another story.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 24, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Pac!!
> 
> 
> It's really not necessary, to get it to room temp. Julio. Now if we were talking about the recipe "No Peekie Roast Beefy" for a standing rib roast, that's another story.


 
Well I wasn't sure if Jenny was going to be around today


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've never used a Thermapen, I don't understand why you would want to have it at room temp.  Yes, the bacteria will be wiped out by cooking, but the toxins they make while they are at temps they like are what can hurt you, the toxins are not wiped out!  I would keep it chilled, it will always take the inside longer to cook than the outside, that's the nature of cooking.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 24, 2011)

Everyone has hit the major point already, but just to add, for future reference: 

Thawing in standing water is something we would get a violation for in the kitchen. Adding a frozen/ice cold lump of something to standing water is NO different than making ice water. If you want to thaw in water, keep the water moving. The water needs to stay moving to not cool down(ice water), that is what allows the thermal exchange to continue.


----------



## Julio (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Everyone!

The turkey came out better than I expected nice brown skin and juicy ( 165 F ) but not sure what went wrong with the carrots, onions, celery, chicken broth ( dried ) and burned.  I put it in the oven @ 350 on a jelly pan with a rack. The same way I saw it on foodnetwork the other day but not sure what went wrong.


----------

